# Molting AGAIN?!?



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

It seems like Jasper just finished up his molt a month ago, and he's already dropping a significant amount of feathers again. Is it normal for molts to come so soon after one another? He's already lost a rectrix and a primary, as well as several down feathers. Other than this, he seems to be in good health, although the feathering around his eyes seems thinner than normal.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv noticed they can stop then start again :wacko:


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

this would explain Flint too... When i got her she seemed to be molting (but she was pretty cuddly too.. weird) and then a couple week after having her it seemed she was done molting.. last week ive noticed shes loosing feathers again alot of the down feathers and couple of her smaller ones. None are blood feathers tho. 
But it seems like her longest tail feather is loose and looks like it may come out too.. is that normal? i dont know if it will it just looks like it may.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Birds won't molt blood feathers...blood feathers are what comes in after they've molted the old feathers out. She may lose the big tail feather. As to the molts being so close together...if you just recently bought them and brought them home that would explain the first molt. Stress can cause molting. So what's happening now could just be a normal molt.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

awesome, good to know, it confused me. but it makes sense about the stress molt. 
But i am glad she is so her flight feathers can come in so she can learn to fly a bit more graceful... er glide more like it. if she can manage to not fly at super fast speeds then ill keep her fully flighted


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

How often do cockatiels molt?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My boys are molting also , Mabey its cause of the warmer weather ?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It does seem to be that season. Roo is molting despite the fact that she JUST regrew all her feathers. My parents' birds in Florida are molting too.


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in the Southeast too, so perhaps it is just the season for our region.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Changes in the weather can cause molting...

Morla all tiels molt differently. Some will have little molts throughout the year while others will have one or two big molts a year. Just depends.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

how long do they last??? Brewers yeast should help, if its stress related??


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Raheel said:


> how long do they last??? Brewers yeast should help, if its stress related??


I doubt it's stress-related in your bird's case. Many birds molt this time of year. Length also depends on the bird, but it will be a gradual thing and could last as long as a few months. There will be periods during the molt that are heavier than others.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes cookie seemed like he was moulting forever when he started late in december and it went on for 6-8 weeks and he has started again last week lol


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

How long does it take for tail feathers to grow back. Can't say I paid attention when I had tiels before. Castiel only has one little tail feather. They said he was a nervous bird and lost his tail feathers flapping around. 

Totally off topic but I had a white face tiel before and she too was more nervous and didn't have tail feathers. Does it have some to do with tiels being that color?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

A few weeks i think... from the babies i had pearl, normal grey and lutino, the lutino was the quickest to get the feathers in


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My lutino also seems very quick to get her feathers in. That's an interesting observation. I wonder if it's true in general?


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

i think my tiel lost at least 10-15 tiny feathers in the past two days


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That sounds normal to me. If she's preening/scratching a lot, you may want to mist her more often while she's molting.


----------

